# て　しまう



## KaleNovice

めしをたべてしまった。
めしをたべた。

what is the difference between these two? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## karlalou

I think we say てしまう either to mean something is done or to express a regret.


----------



## KaleNovice

First of all thank you for your reply karlalou! Like you have said, "something is done", the eating was done, so is " めしをたべてしまった" acceptable to mean that "I have done eating" ?


----------



## karlalou

KaleNovice said:


> First of all thank you for your reply karlalou! Like you have said, "something is done", the eating was done, so is " めしをたべてしまった" acceptable to mean that "I have done eating" ?


Yes, めしをたべてしまった does mean "I have done eating".


----------



## Alkanna

めしをたべてしまった。
めしをたべた。
(Both are colloquial)

I finished my breakfast/ lunch/ dinner.
I had breakfast/ lunch/ dinner.


----------



## karlalou

Well.. I don't think it's really colloquial.
Though because of the subject matter, you won't see it in a business letter, you will see it in a story book.


----------



## KaleNovice

Okay thank you so much karlalou and Alkanna! 勉強になった！


----------



## Alkanna

It isn't precisely elegant, and a woman wouldn't be expected to use it 

KaleNovice, you're very welcome.


----------



## karlalou

Right. めし is not elegant at all. But ごはんをたべてしまった is no problem for anyone to say it.


----------



## Alkanna

Certainly !  A beginner may not know the difference


----------



## frequency

Alkanna said:


> I finished (eating) my breakfast/ lunch/ dinner.


しまった version can convey the completeness of your action more than ～た version. Emphasis and certainty? Yes and no.


----------



## KaleNovice

Thank you for all the useful replies !


----------

